# Orange Dub Dub Tubes?



## JetBlack

Saw these on gamer keeper johns you tube channel, anyone have info on these? They look really good.


----------



## newconvert

JetBlack said:


> Saw these on gamer keeper johns you tube channel, anyone have info on these? They look really good.


my suggestion







use the google search function


----------



## JetBlack

newconvert said:


> Saw these on gamer keeper johns you tube channel, anyone have info on these? They look really good.


my suggestion







use the google search function
[/quote]
Yeah at first I searched bands not tubes,I found some links but all to his forum.


----------



## newconvert

JetBlack said:


> Saw these on gamer keeper johns you tube channel, anyone have info on these? They look really good.


my suggestion







use the google search function
[/quote]
Yeah at first I searched bands not tubes,I found some links but all to his forum.
[/quote]just go down a little in your search "orange dub dub latex" you will find too much info to put in here, have fun


----------



## pop shot

it's from marcus, he sent me a meter or so of the orange and some green. the orange is awesome, the green is good for really heavy ammo. the orange is super stretchy, super snappy. flings 7/16" steel right through a bean can at 10 m. better than the theratube i've tried (red and yellow) Unfortunately, it's kinda expensive. i think it's 8-11 pounds a meter, which is enough for 2-3 sets.


----------



## akmslingshots

pop shot said:


> it's from marcus, he sent me a meter or so of the orange and some green. the orange is awesome, the green is good for really heavy ammo. the orange is super stretchy, super snappy. flings 7/16" steel right through a bean can at 10 m. better than the theratube i've tried (red and yellow) Unfortunately, it's kinda expensive. i think it's 8-11 pounds a meter, which is enough for 2-3 sets.


HOW MUCH? the green is everywhere! Orange is good you say... I will look into this


----------



## harpersgrace

Marcus Sr on the forums....check out the UK forums I beleive he hangs out on them most.


----------



## JetBlack

Thanks, glad someone knows about these.where can you find the green easy?


----------



## hickymick

ive used the orange off marcus its ok but i like the theraband tubes better they have more kick,,in my view ,no where near the power of thera band gold flat bands,,


----------



## pop shot

I think the speed of orange is comparable with anything over 7/16


----------



## hickymick

hickymick said:


> ive used the orange. its ok but i like the theraband tubes better they have more kick,,in my view ,no where near the power of thera band gold flat bands,,


----------



## WILD BILL

Any Chrono info?

Bill


----------



## hickymick

looking at this post of mine it looks like i am moaning... sorry i just didnt like the dub dub,,thats not to say it does not work..its just not for me... hope tis explains it a little better







atb mick


----------



## Jakerock

I have a feeling that that dub dub is one of those "while supplies last" type of things, and only Marcus and maybe Gamekeeper John have any quantity of it...correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## akmslingshots

Jakerock said:


> I have a feeling that that dub dub is one of those "while supplies last" type of things, and only Marcus and maybe Gamekeeper John have any quantity of it...correct me if I am wrong.


i searched and searched a while ago for the supplier and could not find anything at all... i reckon your right, seem to recollect seeing HUGE amounts of it in one of Johns vids


----------



## hickymick

akmslingshots said:


> I have a feeling that that dub dub is one of those "while supplies last" type of things, and only Marcus and maybe Gamekeeper John have any quantity of it...correct me if I am wrong.


i searched and searched a while ago for the supplier and could not find anything at all... i reckon your right, seem to recollect seeing HUGE amounts of it in one of Johns vids
[/quote] try fishing elastic


----------

